# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  الحبس المؤقت

## هيثم الفقى

+ اعتبره المشرع الجزائري طبقا للمادة 123 ق.إ.ج إجراء استثنائيا 
+ يبلغ قاضي التحقيق أمر الحبس إلى المتهم شفاهة، ة يبلغه بأن له أجل 3أيام لاستئنافه،و يشار إلى هذا التبليغ في محضر الاستجواب طبقا للمادة132مكرر3ق.إ.ج .
+ و يجب أن يكون هذا الأمر مسببا.
+ يجوز أن يستأنفه المتهم أو محاميه أمام غرفة الاتهام في أجل 3أيام.
+ يصدر أمر الحبس المؤقت منفصلا عن مذكرة الإيداع التي هي مجرد مذكرة ترسل إلى رئيس المؤسسة العقابية لاستلام المتهم و إيداعه الحبس.
مبررات الحبس المؤقت 
حددتها المادة 123ق.إ.ج على سبيل الحصر و هي : 
1/-ألا تكون التزامات الرقابة القضائية غير كافية .
2/- إذا لم يكن للمتهم موطن مستقر 
أو لم يقدم ضمانات كافية للمثول أمام العدالة . 
أو كانت الأفعال المنسوبة إليه جد خطيرة.
3/- عندما يكون الحبس المؤقت الوسيلة الوحيدة للحفاظ على الحجج أو الأدلة المادية 
أو وسيلة لمنع الضغوط على الشهود أو الضحايا 
أو لتفادي تواطؤ بين المتهمين و الشركاء و الذي قد يؤدي إلى عرقلة الكشف عن الحقيقة 
4/- عندما : يكون الحبس المؤقت ضروريا لحماية المتهم 
أو وضع حد للجريمة 
أو الوقاية من حدوثها من جديد 
5/- عندما يخالف المتهم من تلقاء نفسه الواجبات المترتبة على الرقابة القضائية . 
كما نصت المادة 131/2ق.إ.ج على حالة خاصة أخرى يمكن بموجبها لقاضي التحقيق كما لقاضي الحكم الأمر بوضع المتهم الحبس المؤقت: 
+ إذا استدعي المتهم للحضور بعد الإفراج عنه و لم يمثل 
+أو إذا طرأت ظروف جديدة أو خطيرة تجعل من الضروري حبسه 
و تجدر الإشارة إلى أن المادة131/4 نصت على انه إذا أفرجت غرفة الاتهام عن المتهم فان سلطة حبسه من جديد تنتقل إلى غرفة الاتهام و لا يجوز لقاضي التحقيق ذلك.

مدة الحبس المؤقت :
في ظل القانون القديم و انعدام الوسائل و الإمكانيات فإن المدة القصوى للحبس الاحتياطي كانت لا تتعدى16 شهرا كحد أقصى لأن الأصل في الإنسان هو البراءة ( قرينة البراءة الأصلية) 
و تختلف مدة الحبس المؤقت حسب نوع الجريمة و طبيعة العقوبة و الآجال المحددة للحبس المؤقت و هذا ما سأوضحه في مايلي : 
*في مواد الجنح * 
الحالة الأولى: إذا كان الحد الأقصى للعقوبة الحبس أقل من سنتين أو يساويهما .
يكون المتهم مستوطن بالجزائر 
إذا لم يكن قد حكم عليه من أجل جناية أو بعقوبة الحبس أكثر من3أشهر بغير إيقاف التنفيذ 
المدة=== 20يوما


الحالة الثانية: إذا كان الحد الأقصى للعقوبة الحبس لمدة تساوي أو تقل عن سنتين 
إذا كان المتهم قد حكم عليه من أجل جناية أو الحبس لمدة تزيد عن3أشهر نافذة.
المدة ===4أشهر


الحالة الثالثة : جنحة معاقب عليها بأكثر من سنتين و أقل من 3سنوات
المدة ====4أشهر 


الحالة الرابعة : جنحة معاقب عليها بأكثر من 3سنوات
المدة===4أشهر
التجديد: مرة واحدة من طرف قاضي التحقيق بأمر مسبب.



*في مواد الجنايات*

الحالة الأولى : جناية معقب عليها بأقل من 20 سنة سجنا. 
المدة===4أشهر 
تجديد المدة من قاضي التحقيق: مرتين بأربعة أشهر.
تجديد المدة من غرفة الاتهام : مرة واحدة فقط ل4أشهر 

الحالة الثانية : جناية معاقب عليها بالسجن لمدة 20سنة/السجن المؤبد/الإعدام 
المدة===4أشهر 
تمديد قاضي التحقيق: 3مرات بأربعة أشهر .
تمديد غرفة الاتهام:مرة واحدة ب4أشهر.

الحالة الثالثة : جناية متعلقة بأعمال إرهابية أو تخريبية .
المدة=== 4 أشهر 
تمديد قاضي التحقيق ب :5مرات لمدة 4أشهر 
تمديد غرفة الاتهام: مرة واحدة ل4أشهر.

الحالة الرابعة : جناية عابرة للحدود 
المدة ===4أشهر 
تمديد قاضي التحقيق:11مرة.
تمديد غرفة الاتهام: 3مرات . 

نتيجة للإفراط في اللجوء إلى هذا الإجراء بالرغم من إحاطته بمجموعة من القيود فقد تدخل المشرع و منح المتهم إمكانية التعويض عن الحبس التعسفي طبقا للقانون 01/08 المعدل و المتمم لقانون الإجراءات الجزائية 
و تجدر الملاحظة إلى أن المدد التي اعتمدها المشرع طويلة جدا حيث قد تصل إلى60 شهرا و هي تعتبر في حد ذاتها عقوبة فلا بد عليه التدخل من جديد لمحاولة التقليص منها .

----------

